# Mocha Swirl?



## craftykelly (Nov 11, 2009)

This is my first time posting in the photo gallery I think, I am just loving how this is looking so far.

I think I will call it mocha swirl, what do you think?
I used the following - fresh coffee fo, chocolate fo, vanilla fo and just a pinch of cinnamon eo.  It is mainly coffee scented.  I coloured a portion of the batch dark brown and swirled that through the creamy colour of the main part of the batch.  Should look great 

Going to brush some mica on the top of the swirls too.  Will have cut pics tomorrow  :wink:


----------



## nup (Nov 11, 2009)

*yum*


----------



## MagiaDellaLuna (Nov 11, 2009)

All my favourite flavours in one delicious soap. What more could a girl ask for ?


----------



## alwaysme07 (Nov 11, 2009)

That looks awesome, can't wait to see the cut pictures.


----------



## wiccaronja (Nov 11, 2009)

Yammie ;-)


----------



## ewenique (Nov 12, 2009)

Oooo, pretty!


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Nov 13, 2009)

Looks wonderful. Can't wait to see it cut.  :wink:


----------



## Lynnz (Nov 13, 2009)

Wow what a fantastic first posting keep em coming


----------



## krissy (Nov 13, 2009)

i'd love to see the cut pics! they will be gorgeous!


----------



## craftykelly (Nov 14, 2009)

So I still have to brush some mica on top and then take some good pics but here you go


----------



## aalore (Nov 15, 2009)

looks great!!


----------



## craftykelly (Dec 15, 2009)

Here is the finished product


----------



## Zenobiah (Dec 15, 2009)

Very pretty soap!


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Dec 20, 2009)

Oooh, looks yummy.  :wink:


----------

